# no 1 dog show in the world



## Shan (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,

i'm just curious. what is the premier dog show in the world. Is it "crufts"? or are there bigger more prestigious shows, like a dog world championship of sorts?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Crufts is in England. It is definitely the premier show for the UK. Here in the US we have AKC National. Some people in the US think of the Westminster Kennel Club show as the premier dog show. I'm not sure about more internationally. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------

